# Is this stove any good?



## robertjp (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a Pleasant Hearth woodstove from Lowes. Can anyone tell me if this brand is reputable? Has a 5 yr warranty, 82% efficent, 12" clearance, and blower included. Heats 1200 sq. ft. and supposedly made in Indianna. USA. I know nothing about these so heres where I come for the smartest guys on the planet about woodstoves. I need one for my cabin which is about 700 sq. ft. Thanks in advance. Bob


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 30, 2010)

If memory serves me correctly there was a thread about this stove line just a few days ago . . . you might want to try doing a search on Pleasant Hearth.


----------



## webbie (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems like either a chinese made brand or a private label made for Lowes. In any case, it is not a stove with any particular history.....might be fine as a cabin stove, but you are not going to be able to get any real reviews on it yet since it is a new brand.


----------



## tesaulmon (Oct 6, 2010)

robertjp said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying a Pleasant Hearth woodstove from Lowes. Can anyone tell me if this brand is reputable? Has a 5 yr warranty, 82% efficent, 12" clearance, and blower included. Heats 1200 sq. ft. and supposedly made in Indianna. USA. I know nothing about these so heres where I come for the smartest guys on the planet about woodstoves. I need one for my cabin which is about 700 sq. ft. Thanks in advance. Bob





those stove are made in Indiana in North manchester Indiana actually they are made with good quality materials and for your 700 sqft cabin the 1,200 would be the best option for you with plenty left over and it does come with 2 extra bricks incase you break one the stoves are put together not just thrown together and shipped to your lowes but any questions feel free to ask


----------



## tesaulmon (Oct 6, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Seems like either a chinese made brand or a private label made for Lowes. In any case, it is not a stove with any particular history.....might be fine as a cabin stove, but you are not going to be able to get any real reviews on it yet since it is a new brand.


*


they are a private company in northenr indiana and they build these just for lowes and they are 3 different sizes*


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2010)

What's the company that's building them? Do you have one of these stoves? If so, tell us more about it.


----------



## dpeck64 (Oct 23, 2010)

I purchased a 1800 sq ft PleasantHearth from Lowes a couple week ago, so far awesome, middle of October weather here in Northern Mi,isnt a true test but cool 30 degree nights this stove did wonders,at this time of year i use very small pieces of wood and not alot of it, the heat this thing produces is amazing it holds a fire and heat unbelievably long, one of the easiest stoves I have ever operated. As the weather changes Ill leave more updates.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 23, 2010)

dpeck64 said:
			
		

> I purchased a 1800 sq ft PleasantHearth from Lowes a couple week ago, so far awesome, middle of October weather here in Northern Mi,isnt a true test but cool 30 degree nights this stove did wonders,at this time of year i use very small pieces of wood and not alot of it, the heat this thing produces is amazing it holds a fire and heat unbelievably long, one of the easiest stoves I have ever operated. As the weather changes Ill leave more updates.


 If I may ask how much did it cost and how big is the fire box, is there any pictures online? I answered my own question, is this the one yu bought?
http://portlandor.zip2save.com/prod...earth-2200-sq-ft-wood-burning-product-5098017


----------



## dpeck64 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well right now its 639$, when I bought it I paid 699$, but I think well worth it. And yes you can go to lowes.com and search PleasantHearth or wood stoves or just google PleasantHearth wood stoves.In the store I was amazed at how small the opening to the firebox looked but it is pleanty big along with the firebox itself, hope this helps. I just your pic, it looks exactly like mine but mine is a hair smaller, the 1800 sq ft model.


----------



## toyarmy (Dec 11, 2011)

I picked up a pleasant hearth for 1800 sqft, and it works great for louisville, KY in dead of winter, 80 degrees all year round.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 11, 2011)

According to the Lowes site, it says EPA certified.

Doesn't mention a cat, so I'm guessing it's a non-cat stove.

-SF


----------



## RIArmySGT (Jul 1, 2013)

How did you guys make out with this stove.  Looking to get the 1800 for my 1000sq house.


----------



## pro94lt1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Any updates I'm looking at the one does this stove have the heat tubes? How's burn time?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 28, 2014)

This thread has moss on it.

Post a new thread.


----------

